# Music freaks?



## StoogesFan86 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi, I'm a music junky and I love talking about it. I love all different kinds of music: rock, punk, jazz, blues, soul, alternative, e.t.c. So if you want to email me and talk about music, or anything, that would be cool.

[email protected]


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

You have AIM instead?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

yep, music freak here. I like a lot of different styles of music, just depends on each individual performance, etc.


----------



## StoogesFan86 (Nov 29, 2005)

Sorry, no AIM, just email. 

I like everything from the Beach Boys to Black Flag. Recently i've been listening to Big Star, R.E.M, the Birthday Party, Johnny Cash, Bill Evans and lots of other stuff.


----------



## Dr_JosH (Aug 8, 2006)

any rap people???


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

StoogesFan86 said:


> Sorry, no AIM, just email.
> 
> I like everything from the Beach Boys to...


Good stuff. The Beach Boys are very underrated.


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

you like some really good bands, stoogesfan86.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

StoogesFan86 said:


> Sorry, no AIM, just email.
> 
> I like everything from the Beach Boys to Black Flag. Recently i've been listening to Big Star, R.E.M, the Birthday Party, Johnny Cash, Bill Evans and lots of other stuff.


I've been a fan of all of the above, except for Black Flag and The Birthday Party (neither of whom I know very well). Bill Evans is one of my favorite pianists. What other jazz musicians do you like?


----------



## StoogesFan86 (Nov 29, 2005)

I've been meaning to get into jazz a lot more. So far I only have a few albums by Bill Evans, Miles Davis & John Coltrane.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

If you guys like Jazz on piano you should try some Art Tatum. That man was a god of the instrument...


----------



## justagirl04 (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm a music freak myself..tho my music tastes are a bit different...
http://last.fm/user/heather200408

if you like, I'd love to chat... aim: nmuwildkittie


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

StoogesFan86 said:


> Sorry, no AIM, just email.
> 
> I like everything from the Beach Boys to Black Flag. Recently i've been listening to Big Star, R.E.M, the Birthday Party, Johnny Cash, Bill Evans and lots of other stuff.


Nice list. My fav. of these is R.E.M. (listened to "Out of Time" on the way to work today).


----------



## Musicologist (Jun 7, 2004)

I am a music freak and ii am ready to rock. I'm waiting on my Marshal 100w stack which is on a ship comining in my direction. It is in good hands since i have been thrashing my guitar for 12 years. Then comes the les paul but got to save a bit.


----------



## hypeah (Feb 22, 2007)

i am a bass head aswell...ever hear of jungle?


----------

